# Problem mit Hitachi Sata Festplatte



## P0rter86 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage^^

Mein altes notebook war im eimer. Habe mir ein neues gekauft- Habe jedoch daten auf der alten Platte die ich unbedingt brauche. Habe sie ausgebaut und über USB angeschlossen leider sucht der Lappi jetzt Treiber für meine Platte, die es wohl nicht zu geben scheint. Habe die Platte einfach in ein Externes Gehause gebaut und angeschlossen wie normale auch. Es Handelt sich um eine Hitachi Sata Festplatte 120gb Modell: HTS54161j9sa00. Wie bekomme ich es hin das die Platte vom Laptop erkannt wird   

MfG maikel

PS: Die Platte läuft ist also nicht defekt es wird nur nach Treibern gesucht die nicht vorhanden sind


----------



## P0rter86 (2. Februar 2009)

Bitte es ist sehr wichtig!

Brauche dringend die Daten


----------

